# Broken Velux window - would you attempt a repair?



## swee'pea99 (25 Feb 2022)

Long story short, the inside pane got broken on the double-glazed unit in the loft. My immediate instinct, as a hardcore tightwad, is to remove the unit, disassemble it, as per YouTube vids, then substitute a cut-to-size pane of security glass, using Sikaflex polyurethane to fix it. My wife thinks I'm an idiot. Nothing new in that, but on this occasion, she's given me pause, insisting that we need a new unit, because a) it won't work properly without the internal gas, and b) if I do it condensation is sure to get in & drive us nuts. 

My take on it is a) gas schmas - it'll still work 90% as well, and we can live without that 10% (bear in mind we live in a Victorian house, which could not be regarded as 'sealed' in any real sense), and b) I'm pretty sure I can Sikaflex it properly, so it won't leak, and condensation won't be an issue. 

I'd be interested to hear any thoughts on the matter. If you've actually done/attempted something along these lines, all the better! 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Feb 2022)

Speak to Velux - their approved installers can probably make that as good as new for sensible money


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

Cut a piece of polycarbonate conservatory roof sheet.
Knock out the glass on the unit.... Glue in sheet job done.
I did this on two windows years ago and no problems.
Was like £40


----------



## TissoT (25 Feb 2022)

I have fitted lots of Velux being a joiner

Buy a new one

either buy the complete set including the outer frame refit new window to the existing frame.

This is all providing the same size/model of Velux is available.

or start again and take out the old /Existing outer frame and refit new straight from the box.

it will bite you in the long run when it starts to leak


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Cut a piece of polycarbonate conservatory roof sheet.
> Knock out the glass on the unit.... Glue in sheet job done.
> I did this on two windows years ago and no problems.
> Was like £40


I like your style! She's never going to go for polycarbonate , but other than that, sounds promising...

Obviously I could just "speak to Velux/buy a new one", and that would certainly solve the problem. But it would cost a lot more than my proposed solution (I'm guessing £200+ v £50 +/-) which is why I'm interested to hear people's thoughts/experiences going the non-Velux route. But thanks anyway.


----------



## T4tomo (25 Feb 2022)

Does your OH ever go in the loft?

if not just repair it as you like whilst they are out and tell them you fitted a new velux unit, and no one is any the wiser


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2022)

May be cheaper to buy a new sealed unit, ie the double glazed glass.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Long story short, the inside pane got broken on the double-glazed unit in the loft. My immediate instinct, as a hardcore tightwad, is to remove the unit, disassemble it, as per YouTube vids, then substitute a cut-to-size pane of security glass, using Sikaflex polyurethane to fix it. My wife thinks I'm an idiot. Nothing new in that, but on this occasion, she's given me pause, insisting that we need a new unit, because a) it won't work properly without the internal gas, and b) if I do it condensation is sure to get in & drive us nuts.
> 
> My take on it is a) gas schmas - it'll still work 90% as well, and we can live without that 10% (bear in mind we live in a Victorian house, which could not be regarded as 'sealed' in any real sense), and b) I'm pretty sure I can Sikaflex it properly, so it won't leak, and condensation won't be an issue.
> 
> ...



To answer the thread title my answer is no I would not attempt a repair.

Just get a qualified installer to fix or replace and be done with it.

I speak as someone who has had to deal with previous house owners tight-fisted bodge-ups.


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> May be cheaper to but a new sealed unit, ie the double glazed glass.


Dunno about the price but it's certainly the option I'd look at first.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2022)

We had a sealed unit go in the kitchen window as lockdown hit. Fortunately the guys came out and replaced it but it was about £150 - the inner pain had cracked. That was 'cash'.


----------



## a.twiddler (25 Feb 2022)

I'm quite averse to spending money but I'm also averse to having to keep fixing the same problem more than once. Your bodge job might work, and I've fixed ordinary vertical windows myself but with something as critical as a roof window I'd get it done properly, spend the money to get it fixed once and for all, enjoy the peace of mind (and the warranty) and move on.


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Feb 2022)

Velux windows are the work of the devil! Bugger to fit correctly and avoid leaks but if done correctly last an age. 
Are there any local glass repair men in your area who have the kit and will come out, take the pane out and renew everything a little cheaper than a dealer would? Such firms operate in Teesside and do a grand job of it, windows fixed, no more condensation etc. 

I’d be wary of taking out the velux frame and replacing as you’ll need to mess with flashing, packing and the tiles which could cause other problems down the line.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Feb 2022)

TissoT said:


> ...
> 
> it will bite you in the long run when it starts to leak


Outside pane is fine. Inside pane is broken. It shouldn't leak.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Feb 2022)

Velux used to sell replacements. Helluva weight to drag it up a space-saver staircase into a loft room at my in-law's house, but it then just lifted into the existing opening and was done.

Simple, but probably not cheap.


----------



## the snail (25 Feb 2022)

If you look on the window, there is a plate with the model number on, with that number you can find the part number of bits you need - it's worth ringing up velux and finding out how much it is. they are relatively easy to fix ime.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> We had a sealed unit go in the kitchen window as lockdown hit. Fortunately the guys came out and replaced it but it was about £150 - the inner pain had cracked. That was 'cash'.


Bloody hell don't admit that on here!


----------



## Profpointy (25 Feb 2022)

I had a new double glazing panel made for a (non-velux) French door including fitting and sealing a cat flap into it. I think it was about a hundred quid plus the cat flapso quite reasonable.


----------



## neil_merseyside (26 Feb 2022)

I had a 'cloudy to clear' (or some such franchise) quote for fixing a rooflight, so that is :- separate/descale/clean/seal (with silica tape). That it was much cheaper getting a local glass man to fit a new sealed unit, as opposed to the franchisee taking the p*ss, didn't really surprise me much as it always is the case ☹️ it seems for franchises, BUT when a new factory was nearly as cheap as the locally made unit did slightly surprise me, and indeed that is what is fitted, I guess it was less hassle in the end for the installer?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2022)

Plenty of sealed units made by glazing companies have condensation in them within five years. Do you think you can do better? Get a replacement sealed unit from Velux. They know what they are doing.

Alternatively, knock out the glass and replace it with a piece of cardboard. Job done. Cheap as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2022)

A bit of bubble wrap and some gaffer tape will fix it.


----------



## Zimbob (27 Feb 2022)

A few years ago there were issues with Velux inner panes on their d/g units breaking spontaneously - depending on the age/model you have this may be a route to pursue...
Please see link below :
https://www.velux.co.uk/safety-warning-new
Worth a look 👍


----------



## nickyboy (28 Feb 2022)

If folk don't mind a little thread hijack...

Speccing an extension and it will have several "velux type" roof lights in a low pitch roof (about 15 degrees). Velux are obviously market leader, to the extent the surveyor who does the drawings has suggested we select off the velux website. But they are expensive and we are talking about several large pieces. 

Who would be considered a competitor of theirs who might be 99% of the velux quality at 75% of the price?


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Feb 2022)

@nickyboy, we have two velux windows, a French door and a rectangular window in our extension with a 15degree low pitch roof. I would seriously consider which way the sun hits the house, we have a west facing garden so the sun hits early in the morning and then nothing after about 11-12. In the afternoon it gets cold as the hot air escapes into the roof void where the velux is fitted. We also lose heat from the french doors.

If I were to build the extension instead of inheriting it I wouldn’t bother with the velux and instead put in a large bifold/trifold door spanning the length of the side which gets the sun and then brick/roof the rest as the light only comes in vertical from the velux so the original house still needs lights on even though the extension is bright. The heat can also be retained better by putting in a thermal curtain/blind.
We do have cavity wall and roof insulation too!


----------



## Zimbob (28 Feb 2022)

Fakro are very good, usually a saving to be had over Velux, and every bit as well made...


----------

